# Officiële start NL Gentoo Wiki. Waarom doe je (niet) mee ?

## garo

Vandaag zijn de eerste links gemaakt van andere sites naar de Nederlandstalige Gentoo Wiki. Daarmee is deze officieel gestart.

Iedereen weet wel wat een wiki is, (ga anders maar is op de wikipedia rondhangen)

Maar wat gaan jullie nu eigenlijk doen met deze wiki ?

----------

## toMeloos

goed initiatief. tevens leuk om te zien dat na engels (wat wel enigszinds logisch is) het nederlands er als eerste bij is   :Cool: 

Zodra ik wat tijd en inspiratie heb zal ik eens heea gaan schrijven. Wellicht is het wel handig om al een aantal gewenste onderwerpen aan te maken zodat men ziet waar men over kan schrijven als ze zin hebben. tevens kunnen natuurlijk deze en punten 1, 2, 3 en 7 van deze teksten er in geplaatst worden.

zul je je afvragen waarom ik het nog niet zelf gedaan heb... ff geen tijd dus  :Wink: 

----------

## garo

 *toMeloos wrote:*   

> Wellicht is het wel handig om al een aantal gewenste onderwerpen aan te maken zodat men ziet waar men over kan schrijven als ze zin hebben.

 

Klopt, maar ik wil nog even de nadruk leggen op het volgende:

ALLES wat iets met gentoo te maken heeft mag daar geplaatst worden. Het moet niet eens veel te maken hebben met gentoo.

Bijvoorbeeld: Stel dat er ergens in de officiele docs van gentoo de te term dhcp gebruikt wordt, dan mag daar gerust een artikel over dhcp komen.

ALLES waar een gebruiker van gentoo iets aan kan hebben mag daar geplaatst worden.

EDIT: De pagina met gewenste onderwerpen is gemaakt

----------

## no-use

Lijkt me een prachtige tool. Ik hoop dat het een succes wordt !

----------

## aikon

Goed idee!

Ik ga zeker actief meerwerken...

Ik ga mijn best doen om Server & laptop-related howto's en items te posten   :Wink: 

----------

## Qui-Gon

ik vind het ook een goed idee! ik zal het in de gaten houden en kijken of ik nog iets bij te dragen heb.

----------

## pjv

Ideaal! M.a.w. dit had er al lang moeten zijn  :Razz: .

Maar zouden we er niet alleen de dingen inzetten die afwijken van een Engelse installatie met betrekking tot de Nederlandse taal en de lage landen?

Garo, je gaat toch ook blijven actief meewerken he? Ik weet dat je niet gelooft in het bestaan van een qwerty US-int keyboard met Dutch(Belgium) als taalinstelling, maar misschien kan ik ook deze informatie erbij opzetten?

Groetjes,

pjv

----------

## toMeloos

pjv: die keymap howto van jou ziet er nog niet zo gemakkelijk uit maar zo te zien heb jij door hoe het werkt. wellicht is het een idee dat jij de eerste versie van een artikel over de werking van keymaps schrijft op de nieuwe nl gentoo wiki?

je lijkt me namelijk dé aangewezen persoon daarvoor   :Wink: 

----------

## garo

 *pjv wrote:*   

> Ideaal! M.a.w. dit had er al lang moeten zijn .

 

idd !

 *pjv wrote:*   

> Maar zouden we er niet alleen de dingen inzetten die afwijken van een Engelse installatie met betrekking tot de Nederlandse taal en de lage landen?

 

Ik weet niet... Mij lijkt "hoe meer (informatie), hoe beter"  wel goed. Zolang het maar goed geordend blijft.

Ik zou er echt zo veel mogelijk gentoo info in willen krijgen, zelf bv: lijsten met gentoo gebruikers in België en Nederland en beschrijvingen van termen die in docs ivm met gentoo gebruikt worden (zoals dhcp,ip,root)

 *pjv wrote:*   

> Garo, je gaat toch ook blijven actief meewerken he?

 

Natuurlijk, waarom zou ik dit niet doen ?

 *pjv wrote:*   

> Ik weet dat je niet gelooft in het bestaan van een qwerty US-int keyboard met Dutch(Belgium) als taalinstelling, maar misschien kan ik ook deze informatie erbij opzetten?

 

Zet het er maar op onder een goede naam, Ik zet het wel in een goede categorie (of je kan het zelf doen).

----------

## rockfly

vraagje , als je iets bewerkt is dat dan ook direct bewerkt of moet  het eerst ook nog goedgekeurd worden?

----------

## pjv

Het is dan direct bewerkt. Wel kunnen alle gewone gebruikers ook oudere versies terugzetten. Kijk voor de regels eens op andere wiki's zoals wikipedia.

----------

## Raz-

Ik mis de optie Goed initatief maar ik wacht nog even met stukken schrijven tot ik meer ervaring met gentoo heb  :Wink: 

----------

## rockfly

ik wil hier best aan mee werken, alleen ik vind het nog een beetje vaag werken.

----------

## Rafje

 *pjv wrote:*   

> Maar zouden we er niet alleen de dingen inzetten die afwijken van een Engelse installatie met betrekking tot de Nederlandse taal en de lage landen?

 

Agreed. Ik heb geen idee hoe veel of hoe weinig Nederlandstaligen er zijn die zich niet kunnen behelpen met het lezen van een Engelse tekst, maar mij lijkt het dat dat er niet zo heel veel zullen zijn.

In plaats van onze energie te steken in het vertalen van een tekst die voor die beperkte doelgroep uitlegt wat dhcp is, denk ik dat we ons beter kunnen concentreren op hoe je OpenOffice een Nederlandse tekst op spelling kan laten controleren, hoe je je Belgisch toetsenbord correct aan de praat krijgt, enzovoort.

Vergis ik mij als ik veronderstel dat zowat iedere gevorderde computergebruiker (dat ben je toch als je je aan Gentoo waagt...) wel Engels kan lezen?

R.

----------

## E.T.

 *Rafje wrote:*   

> Vergis ik mij als ik veronderstel dat zowat iedere gevorderde computergebruiker (dat ben je toch als je je aan Gentoo waagt...) wel Engels kan lezen?

 

Je vergist je helemaal niet, denk ik  :Wink: 

----------

## toMeloos

Nou had ik bedacht dat ik even een bijdrage ging leveren maar dan moet iemand me toch even uitleggen hoe ik een nieuw bericht aanmaak....

(ja, ik heb al een gebruiker aangemaakt)

----------

## garo

 *toMeloos wrote:*   

> Nou had ik bedacht dat ik even een bijdrage ging leveren maar dan moet iemand me toch even uitleggen hoe ik een nieuw bericht aanmaak....
> 
> (ja, ik heb al een gebruiker aangemaakt)

 

Een pagina wijzigen doe je door op "bewerk" te klik (1 van de tabs boven elke pagina)

Een pagina aanmaken met naam "Fob bar" doe je door naar de url http://nl.gentoo-wiki.com/Foo_bar te gaan en daar op bewerk te klikken.

De Wikipedia werkt op dezelfde manier en daar kan je ook meer informatie vinden over hoe dit soort wiki werkt.

Hier nog wat info van de wikipedia:

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Een_nieuwe_pagina_aanmaken

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Overzicht_Wiki

EDIT:

je ziet het waarschijnlijk niet goed maar in de eerste url staat een underscore voor de b van bar

----------

## fastMoon

leuk idee hoor en ik wens jullie echt succes maar.....

ik lees vrij makkelijk engels en denk dat de meeste mensen die met gentoo aan de slag gaan dat ook kunnen.....

daarom doe ik dus niet mee

mzzl en succes

----------

## pjv

@fastMoon: Maar niet ALLE informatie vind je in het Engels. Er is heel wat nuttigs te schrijven voor Nederlandse taal- en landinstellingen, niet alleen voor het systeem, maar ook voor heel wat programma's specifiek. Algemene Nederlandstalige (vergeet ons Vlamingen niet  :Wink: ) nuances, waarvoor we best wel je hulp kunnen gebruiken... Je kennis in de wiki neerschrijven, zal je later helpen de goeie instellingen terug te vinden als je ze ooit verliest of als er dingen veranderen door updates, en natuurlijk baat iedereen erbij.

----------

## toMeloos

bovendien: deze documentatie is een stuk gemakkelijker bij te houden en terug te vinden dan de howto's op het gentoo forum   :Wink: 

----------

## BlackEdder

 *toMeloos wrote:*   

> bovendien: deze documentatie is een stuk gemakkelijker bij te houden en terug te vinden dan de howto's op het gentoo forum  

 

Veel van de howto's op het forums staan al in de gentoo wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page. Bovendien vind ik zoeken in engels meestal makkelijker dan in het Nederlands. Voor Nederlands weet je niet of iemand het toch een memory stick noemt, of het een geheugen staaf heeft genoemd.

----------

## garo

laten we dan maar eens een poll houden of we het op algemene informatie gaan houden of alleen info nuttig voor NL-taligen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1576166

----------

## jakamaka

Heel veel succes toegewenst, leuk iniatief.

Ik zal proberen om zoveel mogelijk mijn steentje te bijdragen.

Moge de Gentoocommunity nog groter worden !

----------

## Raz-

Heb weer ff een tip toegevoegd  :Smile: 

Hdd's toevoegen best lastig voor een beginner dus zeker handig lijkt me  :Smile: 

----------

## Perfusion

leuk initiatief, maar weet zelf veel te weinig van gentoo/linux om er aan mee te werken

maar hopelijk wordt het een succes

----------

## TurkisH

 *Raz- wrote:*   

> Heb weer ff een tip toegevoegd 
> 
> Hdd's toevoegen best lastig voor een beginner dus zeker handig lijkt me 

 

Dat was een handige tip, gezien ik beginner ben en een hdd wil toevoegen, thx hiervoor.

Verder mooi initiatief, staat gebookmarked   :Cool: 

----------

